# 69 Pontiac 400 with one barrel carb?



## bkellis1 (Jun 30, 2009)

I located a complete engine that I'm considering buying to rebuild, something that will be a little wilder than mild. Upon asking questions about the motor, I've been told it's a 69 Pontiac 400 with 9790071 code. That checks out. Then I was told the heads are 8038. I couldn't find anything there to verify that or flow numbers or anything. Then I was told it has a one barrel carb intake. The only thing I could find there is a one barrel on a 250. Is this combination possible? Any info on the heads? Seems to me the only thing useable will be the block for a new street/step build. Appreciate any thoughts and guidance. Thanks


----------



## PontiacJim (Dec 29, 2012)

bkellis1 said:


> I located a complete engine that I'm considering buying to rebuild, something that will be a little wilder than mild. Upon asking questions about the motor, I've been told it's a 69 Pontiac 400 with 9790071 code. That checks out. Then I was told the heads are 8038. I couldn't find anything there to verify that or flow numbers or anything. Then I was told it has a one barrel carb intake. The only thing I could find there is a one barrel on a 250. Is this combination possible? Any info on the heads? Seems to me the only thing useable will be the block for a new street/step build. Appreciate any thoughts and guidance. Thanks


You want the engine code on the front, 2-letters. The head number is the casting date, not the head codes which are typically found on the center exhaust port - 2 digits.

No Pontiac had a 1 barrel intake. A 250 is a straight 6 cyl, not a V8.


----------

